
Show HN: I got a list of 2000 Venture Capitalist Firms - artif4ct
https://blog.scraper.ai/getting-lists-of-venture-capitalist-firms/
======
dotBen
(VC here) the source used is is a really out of date list and also missing
basic information you would need to properly build a VC targeting list (stage
and sector being vital information missing).

This is an interesting enough demo of web scraping but I wouldn't advise using
this to actually build a hit list for your fundraising.

~~~
artif4ct
Thanks, we'll make sure to update our demo!

------
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
artif4ct
Thank you for pointing this out! I'll make sure to respect this in future
submissions!

------
xzel
Hey OP or whoever owns the site. Both the logo and the home button on the blog
go to the blog homepage. Would be nice if one of them went to the actual
homepage. Also, there appears to be a small UI bug on your pricing page for
the Hobby section. The red box isn't centered around the text, its off to the
left a bit.

~~~
artif4ct
Thanks for reporting we'll make sure to fix that asap!

------
wslh
I would put the list in a structured way (e.g. Google Spreadsheet) instead of
another paginated web page. In this format we should also scrape your page
again.

~~~
artif4ct
The data is available to be exported as xlsx, CSV, Json, XML or Rss

------
tild3
[https://signal.nfx.com](https://signal.nfx.com)

